# Ancora Mihajlovic vs Sky (Bonan). Video.



## admin (28 Settembre 2020)

Sempre scintille tra Mihajlovic e Sky. Il tecnico serbo, dopo la vittoria contro il Parma, in collegamento con l'emittente non ha voluto attendere la pausa pubblicitaria ed ha deciso di andarsene dopo aver battibeccato con Bonan.

Video qui in basso.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2020)




----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2020)

Vabbè questo gli dice la fascia pubblicitaria piuttosto lunga lol, Bonan è n'altro tipetto che non mi piace per nulla, non tace mai non fa finire mai quelli a cui fa una domanda per incalzarli subito con un'altra, si piace realmente molto, ogni anno si canta pure la sigla della sua trasmissione, vero che Sinisa è un po' scacchiato a fine partita, diciamo che han sbagliato tutti e due


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre scintille tra Mihajlovic e Sky. Il tecnico serbo, dopo la vittoria contro il Parma, il collegamento con l'emittente non ha voluto attendere la pausa pubblicitaria ed ha deciso di andarsene dopo aver battibeccato con Bonan.
> 
> Video qui in basso.



Che schifo questi eh
Se c'era il grande maestro della Giuve voglio vedere se davano la pubblicità....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre scintille tra Mihajlovic e Sky. Il tecnico serbo, dopo la vittoria contro il Parma, il collegamento con l'emittente non ha voluto attendere la pausa pubblicitaria ed ha deciso di andarsene dopo aver battibeccato con Bonan.
> 
> Video qui in basso.



Il buon Mihajlovic si rende conto che in periodo di Covid il suo stipendio, quello dei magazzinieri intorno a lui, dei suoi giocatori, lo pagano le Tv?

Adesso attendere 2’ di pubblicitá, che versa alle Tv i soldi che poi le TV girano a loro é un lavoro troppo pesante?

Il buon Miha venga a montare qualche scambio ferroviario in piena estate in un piazzale in fase di asfaltatura... forse gli farebbe bene.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Settembre 2020)

Mihajlovic ha ragione, la fascia pubblicitaria "piuttosto lunga" la fanno o prima o dopo le interviste.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2020)

Miha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2020)

Sempre il numero uno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2020)

con pirla la pubblicità tranquillo che non la facevano


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il buon Mihajlovic si rende conto che in periodo di Covid il suo stipendio, quello dei magazzinieri intorno a lui, dei suoi giocatori, lo pagano le Tv?
> 
> Adesso attendere 2’ di pubblicitá, che versa alle Tv i soldi che poi le TV girano a loro é un lavoro troppo pesante?
> 
> *Il buon Miha venga a montare qualche scambio ferroviario in piena estate in un piazzale in fase di asfaltatura... forse gli farebbe bene.*



Non credo che farebbe fatica. Di sicuro avrebbe fatto volentieri a cambio con la sua malattia.


----------



## Gas (29 Settembre 2020)

Miha da un po' di tempo è nervoso e irragionevole. Noto che alle persone mediamente piacciono quelli che sbottano perchè "hanno le p..e" ma sbottare sempre per ogni cosa non è molto saggio e ti fa anche perdere di credibilità.
Quando aveva sbottato perchè non parlavano abbastanza del Bologna un po' ci poteva stare ma al tempo stesso lui per primo dovrebbe essere pienamente coscente del fatto che gli spettatori dei programmi TV sono per enorme distacco prevalentemente tifosi delle 'big'.
Juve, Inter, Milan, Napoli e Roma hanno sommate insieme 21 milioni di tifosi, il Bologna 300 mila, ovvero l' 1,5% (e se si contano anche le altre di Serie A, sicuramente la rappresentanza del Bologna è sotto all'1%), è tutto sommato normale che chi produce un programma TV dia un risalto nettamente diverso alle big rispetto che al Bologna. Può non piacere, può dar fastidio ma una persona assennata deve riuscire a comprenderlo e metabolizzarlo.
In questo caso specifico poi, come diceva Zosimo, devi anche renderti conto che il tuo stipendio indirettamente lo pagano proprio quelle TV. Se vuoi giocare, devi essere consapevole delle regole del gioco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non credo che farebbe fatica. Di sicuro avrebbe fatto volentieri a cambio con la sua malattia.



Non centra, questi allenatori e calciatori sono troppo abituati al fatto che i soldi piovano dall’alto perché loro danno calci al pallone.

I soldi vengono dagli asfaltatori e montatori che pagano l’abbonamento tu e comprano i prodotti della pubblicitá con i soldi del loro sudore e con questi Le TV forniscono loro un servizio che comprende l’intervista dell’allenatore.

Gli allenatori vanno in TV dopo le partite perché questo prevede il loro contratto di lavoro. Lo fanno per rispettare il contratto che le societá hanno fatto con le TV.

Lo stare lì ad aspettare l’intervista fa parte del lavoro di zmihalovic non meno che scegliere la formazione.

É il tuo lavoro, lo fai e zitto, come noi facciamo zitti i lavori normali anche se duri.
Io non é che perché se chiedo ad un altro operaio una chiave inglese e questo dice che me la passa dopo che torna dal bagno, io mi alzo e me ne torno a casa.

Il signorino Mihajlovic serve che sia preso a calci nel sedere per qualche km cosí, magari impara.

Presuntuoso privilegiato del cavolo!


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non centra, questi allenatori e calciatori sono troppo abituati al fatto che i soldi piovano dall’alto perché loro danno calci al pallone.
> 
> I soldi vengono dagli asfaltatori e montatori che pagano l’abbonamento tu e comprano i prodotti della pubblicitá con i soldi del loro sudore e con questi Le TV forniscono loro un servizio che comprende l’intervista dell’allenatore.
> 
> ...



Il problema è che già lui non è mai stato uno tranquillo,per nulla, figurati ora che sta uscendo da questa malattia e si sente probabilmente di poter dire quel che gli pare.
A fine gara ha l'adrenalina a mille ed è uno sempre a rischio.
Hai perfettamente ragione sul discorso dei soldi, ma questi sono abituati a fare i loro comodi pur con stipendi che noi ci sogniamo, soldi che basterebbero per 10 generazioni e che alcuni di loro guadagnano in un anno, per fortuna spocchiosi di questo livello da quel che se ne sa ce ne sono pochi.
Che fortuna han avuto quelli baciati anche da un minimo di talento!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non centra, questi allenatori e calciatori sono troppo abituati al fatto che i soldi piovano dall’alto perché loro danno calci al pallone.
> 
> I soldi vengono dagli asfaltatori e montatori che pagano l’abbonamento tu e comprano i prodotti della pubblicitá con i soldi del loro sudore e con questi Le TV forniscono loro un servizio che comprende l’intervista dell’allenatore.
> 
> ...



Sono completamente d’accordo.


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Settembre 2020)

Se fossi stato in Mihajlovic me ne sarei andato e basta, senza dire nulla. Anche perché quella non è certo l'unica intervista da rilasciare post partita.


----------

